# No knives allowed



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just started at a new site today where knives are not allowed. If there are no other options, the safety rep will come by and perform a risk assessment. Then you have to wear cut resistant gloves and kevlar arm guards. I felt lost not having a knife in my pocket. I couldn't even sharpen my pencil.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Just started at a new site today where knives are not allowed. If there are no other options, the safety rep will come by and perform a risk assessment. Then you have to wear cut resistant gloves and kevlar arm guards. I felt lost not having a knife in my pocket. I couldn't even sharpen my pencil.


 

I'd stab the sumbitch.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Just started at a new site today where knives are not allowed. If there are no other options, the safety rep will come by and perform a risk assessment. Then you have to wear cut resistant gloves and kevlar arm guards. I felt lost not having a knife in my pocket. I couldn't even sharpen my pencil.


That would be a problem for me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you'll just have to pack heat.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Just started at a new site today where knives are not allowed. If there are no other options, the safety rep will come by and perform a risk assessment. Then you have to wear cut resistant gloves and kevlar arm guards. I felt lost not having a knife in my pocket. I couldn't even sharpen my pencil.


I'd request a ban on electrical stuff too... that stuff is dangerous!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We're also not allowed to walk up the 3 steps at the lunch trailer without using the handrail.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just put a sign at the gate:

"Don't Do Anything!
You could get hurt!!"


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

You must be wiring at a TSA. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> You must be wiring at a TSA. :laughing:


Touching, Squeezing and Arresting?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Touching, Squeezing and Arresting?


 Think, airports.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Touching, Squeezing and Arresting?


_T_otal _S_exual _A_ssault


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Think, airports.



I am. They're the folks who have handled more packages than UPS. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I am. They're the folks who have handled more packages than UPS. :laughing:


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a friend who was at the time an airline pilot for American. He had a concealed carry license, had his Glock with him, they took his fingernail clippers and let him take the Glock! :confused1:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> I have a friend who was at the time an airline pilot for American. He had a concealed carry license, had his Glock with him, they took his fingernail clippers and let him take the Glock! :confused1:


:laughing::laughing: I would have paid to see that go on at the check point.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Just started at a new site today where knives are not allowed. If there are no other options, the safety rep will come by and perform a risk assessment. Then you have to wear cut resistant gloves and kevlar arm guards. I felt lost not having a knife in my pocket. I couldn't even sharpen my pencil.


just bring a razer blade:laughing::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Just started at a new site today where knives are not allowed. If there are no other options, the safety rep will come by and perform a risk assessment. Then you have to wear cut resistant gloves and kevlar arm guards. I felt lost not having a knife in my pocket. I couldn't even sharpen my pencil.


 
Just watch how much time you have to waste to call the safety dolt to check out the situation each time you need the knives to do the task there are few area the knife can do much faster than some safety gizmo you need to do.

The last time I dealt with one dolt he hand me a safety cutter gimzo and try to tell me to use that to skin off the SWA cable and I say Eff it that took me almost 4X longer than I can use the knife method which I can get it done quicker.

I am not suprised there is some lawyers are hidden in the jobsite to follow the safety dolts.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I worked for a very big company that did not allow knives. When I asked about electricians work and the requirement to use a knife in our business they changed the requirement. I just had to prove it was a tool. So I ordered one from Klein. The small knife with the wood and stainless handle. Just a pocket knife, purchased from a tool catalog. Nice knife. Wish I still had mine.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I still had my knife on me when I was working in mental prison. Where I might add I met two criminal insane electricians. One looked like he was doing much better. The other, not so much.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I worked for a very big company that did not allow knives. When I asked about electricians work and the requirement to use a knife in our business they changed the requirement.



It sounds like you worked for a place with a 'no weapons' policy.

I am pretty sure this person is working for a place with a no knives policy to keep people from cutting themselves on the job. 

I know it is hard for us to fathom but it has little to do with lawyers and a lot to do with insurance rates and something called a 'mod rate'.

http://www.safetymanagementgroup.com/articles/Your-Experience-Modification-Rate.aspx

The mod rate changes depending on a companies accident rate, if your mod rate is below average you pay less for workers comp, if your mod rate is over average you pay much more for your workers comp.

A simple laceration with a trip to the ER can easily cost a company $1,000s as it can change the workers comp rates for the following year.

Where I am we can still use a knife but gloves, safety glasses, hard hats and work boots are required to be on anytime we are are on the clock.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate those safety ****. I always ask how they want us to skin wire without a knife. Usually just get a shrug. I especially like the ones that say one hand on a ladder at all times no exceptions. This is one of the reasons I'm getting sick of construction. The ridiculous schedules is the other. It's funny how when the job is getting backed up what happens to all the safety rules.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I hate those safety ****.


Very mature. :laughing:

It is very simple, it is all about the money.

Given the choice would you rather be working without a knife or home with a knife?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Just want to be able to do my job without all the BS


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sure you use a knife to strip wire out.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Just want to be able to do my job without all the BS


Me too... but I think that time has passed.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

They need to get real. I also hate those osha ****.
We recently attended one of their classes and for whatever reason I left really hating the govenment. That guy was a total piece of chit. Really talked down to us. Said if he found a bad tool on job and if it was personal he the right search or cars.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I'm sure you use a knife to strip wire out.


I do, as I said presently we still allow knives.

We had 2 to 4 guys at a factory for over two years retrofitting machine with safety switches that I can't even begin to describe.

Basically the machinists have to do almost a LOTO each time they want to adjust their equipment. 

If no one could figure out a way to guard the machines the machines where removed. Drill presses, and all kinds of other type of tools were tossed out.

With a large band saw we put a mat on the floor that when you stepped on it the saw would shutdown so each time you needed to make an adjustment or move the stock the machine would shut down and you would have to use a reset button to start it up again.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Soon we will be in a bubble.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Soon we will be in a bubble.


 

Put all your troubles in a big pink bubble and watch them float away.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> They need to get real.


Not sure what you mean, it is only going more that way and again it will be insurance costs more than OSHA that drives this, at least as far as construction.

A lot of the jobs we bid on require a 1.0 or less mod rate to even qualify to bid on them. That rules out a ton of companies which for us is good, we have a very low mod rate for our type of work.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Soon we will be in a bubble.


Probably. :laughing:

At the same time it is dropping the accident rate, less of us are getting hurt on the job. So while I agree the rules can be a real PITA and the PPE uncomfortable I have no doubt it is a good thing and here to stay.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The real part is show me an electrician that can stand on a ladder a work with 1 hand or an electrician who can strip 500s without a knife.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Some things are reasonable and for good cause others are just some safety knucklehead just out of school and being a jackass.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I was working at a plant and boomed out pretty high climbing out of the basket 100% tied off and some safety *** is hollering at me. I climb back in and go down and this dude is telling me i can't climb out of the basket. I ask where are they storing the jet packs then cause i have to get into the middle of that structure.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Some things are reasonable and for good cause others are just some safety knucklehead just out of school and being a jackass.


Just remind yourself you are paid by the hour, and if you are a contractor make sure you figure the wasted time into the bid. 

The company I work for uses our safety record as a sales tool, so if some GC wants to say 'always tie off above 4' we will do that.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I know but it's hard sometimes.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Some things are reasonable and for good cause others are just some safety knucklehead just out of school and being a jackass.


Yes, but some safety knucklehead out of school can get a good man fired for just doing his job, when there is no way to do his job withouout breaking the knuckle heads rules. It is a catch 23 situation.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I was working at a plant and boomed out pretty high climbing out of the basket 100% tied off and some safety *** is hollering at me. I climb back in and go down and this dude is telling me i can't climb out of the basket. I ask where are they storing the jet packs then cause i have to get into the middle of that structure.



Have them buy you a jet pack, or rent the right lift or build staging. It is just a matter of changing your thinking.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I like to work, so when they slow me down i get agitated. I have to remember it's not my problem and it has to be factored in the bid.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Yes, but some safety knucklehead out of school can get a good man fired for just doing his job, when there is no way to do his job withouout breaking the knuckle heads rules. It is a catch 23 situation.



Seen it before.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Have them buy you a jet pack, or rent the right lift or build staging. It is just a matter of changing your thinking.



If it was only that easy.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Yes, but some safety knucklehead out of school can get a good man fired for just doing his job, when there is no way to do his job withouout breaking the knuckle heads rules. It is a catch 23 situation.



Isn't that catch 22.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Isn't that catch 22.


 

That's just nit-picking.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I like to work, so when they slow me down i get agitated.


I understand and certainly respect that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm glad I don't have to put up with 99% of this stupid safety chit. Pretty much as long as you wear proper PPE, follow LOTO, and don't do anything that will get you dead its all good.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm glad I don't have to put up with 99% of this stupid safety chit. Pretty much as long as you wear proper PPE, follow LOTO, and don't do anything that will get you dead its all good.


You live in a wasteland, what is going to happen to ya? :laughing:

Cactus cuts? Snake bites? :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You live in a wasteland, what is going to happen to ya? :laughing:
> 
> Cactus cuts? Snake bites? :whistling2:


That falls under "don't do anything that will get you dead" :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

During hunting season I carry a 30-06 for deer and a 20 gauge for birds in my service van. I need to carry a knife to gut out game.
Chuck


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I'm glad I don't have to put up with 99% of this stupid safety chit. Pretty much as long as you wear proper PPE, follow LOTO, and don't do anything that will get you dead its all good.



I was on a job where they hired a company especially for loto. I guy i know was in a 12k transformer and luckily he put a set of jumper cables on the bus cause they energized it while he was in it. Luckily he was on the other side of the core and the blast didn't get him.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Catch me if you can..........


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Very mature. :laughing:
> 
> It is very simple, it is all about the money.
> 
> Given the choice would you rather be working without a knife or home with a knife?


 
Read his last sentence in post #22. Seen that more than a few times, really gripes my azz!!!!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Heres one for you.
I have worked in over a dozen jails & prisons. I spent about 10 years working in different prisons.
I was told at everyone that I could not have my knife with me. I used to have one on my pouch, and always put it on my tool sheet. Everytime I was told to take it out to the truck and do not bring it back in.
Here's the kicker, It was perfectly OK to carry a razor knife in my pouch!!

I was doing a job that lasted for 2 years at one prison, so I got to know the various officers. One day after a progress meeting I asked the Warden and the Head of Maintenance why it was ok to have a razor knife with 10 razor blades inside it, but not a single fixed blade knife? 
Never got an answer:no:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> Heres one for you.
> I have worked in over a dozen jails & prisons. I spent about 10 years working in different prisons.
> I was told at everyone that I could not have my knife with me. I used to have one on my pouch, and always put it on my tool sheet. Everytime I was told to take it out to the truck and do not bring it back in.
> Here's the kicker, It was perfectly OK to carry a razor knife in my pouch!!
> ...


 
The fixed blade knife is a shank. A phillips head screwdriver is not. C'mon man:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Heres one for you.
> I have worked in over a dozen jails & prisons. I spent about 10 years working in different prisons.
> I was told at everyone that I could not have my knife with me. I used to have one on my pouch, and always put it on my tool sheet. Everytime I was told to take it out to the truck and do not bring it back in.
> Here's the kicker, It was perfectly OK to carry a razor knife in my pouch!!
> ...


Just like perfect safety is a myth, any type of common sense and logic in the government is also a myth.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Company I work for has a no razor knife policy, though I have not seen many guys tool box that does not have one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Just like perfect safety is a myth, any type of common sense and logic in the government is also a myth.


common sense and logic in the government is Against Government code:laughing:


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

The meat packing plant decided to go to OLFA brand, spring loaded razor knives because alot of mech's were getting cut because they would put a carabiner on their razor knife and let it hang from their pouch. It would get swinging, and banging around, and work the blade out, then you'd kneel down and get stabbed. The OLFA's were JUNK, couldn't do anything because you couldn't hold the blade out and cut too. We all threw them out, and bought our own.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Did a panel swap in an old navy brig once. 
They took my knife, screwdrivers,,, ect, ect and even my electrical tape. Then told me it's ok to start. 
Handed them the paper work and said sign here,, job complete. No tools, can't work. LoL
After that they figured it out and had the guests pressed to the wall as we walked by.


----------

